# DC jacket help/recomendations



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

I used a Special blend jacket this season and loved it, except for the fact that it was white. I trashed it. White is so hard to keep clean! So I am getting a darker color jacket. I am having trouble deciding which Jacket to get. I am looking at the DC Helix(Glacier), DC servo(Black/red plaid), and the DC Amo(black stripe). I tried on the Helix at the shop while I was snowboarding on spring break and loved the fit and features of it. First of all does anyone have any of these jackets and do you recommend them? Second, can someone tell me the difference between the features of the jackets?(DC's website is not very descriptive and does not have any good pictures of it. And finally, what is the best way to clean a white jacket?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

The Helix is a higher quality jacket, the other two couldn't keep out a light drizzle let alone stand up to snowboarding all day long. 

As for getting your current jacket clean again. Get some Tech Wash and waterproof spray. you can buy it anywhere where they sell technical outerwear.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

bakesale said:


> Get some Tech Wash


 Good S%%%% ! Should add this to the beginner snowboard thread !


----------

